# champagne coloring on puppy



## misty12 (Feb 4, 2007)

does anyone know if the champagne coloring on puppies goes away as adults?
It is typical?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

As far as I know it's not a part of the description from the AKC. But I had a Bichon with apricot coloring on her ears - and I always thought she was prettier than the plain regular all white dogs! My vet also thought so too. 

If you only want a loving companion as your new family member (opposed to a show dog) - go with what you like - that's my opinion.....for what it's worth.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Sometimes it will go away, but sometimes not. Real helpful, right?







Some of our members know a heck of a lot more about this than me and will hopefully shed some light on it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AKC maltese standard


> *Coat and Color *
> The coat is single, that is, without undercoat. It hangs long, flat, and silky over the sides of the body almost, if not quite, to the ground. The long head-hair may be tied up in a topknot or it may be left hanging. Any suggestion of kinkiness, curliness, or woolly texture is objectionable. Color, pure white. *Light tan or lemon on the ears is permissible, but not desirable*.[/B]


and yes.... some times it does fade away, some times it does not.


----------

